# Micro dank pics



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2011)

My buddy brought over one of those usb microscopes...I gotta get one. Cool pics.

The pics are Raz Kush and Skywalker OG, Raz has a hint of purp.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 20, 2011)

very impressive norcal. awesome indoor i got some nice outdoor purp romulan


----------



## Locked (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn NCH.....looks like it is covered in snow.:hubba:  What is the make up of the Skywalker OG?  Those look Dank as helll....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice buds:icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

There beautiful like there covered with powdered sugar  bet they tast awesome :icon_smile:


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Damn NCH.....looks like it is covered in snow.:hubba:  What is the make up of the Skywalker OG?  Those look Dank as helll....


 

I know it is from the Chem Fam, but not sure of what else. Crazy dank for sure, super OG taste.
I ran the Sky and Sour D at the same time and damn, it is pretty hard to tell apart, besides the smell. I have been really lovin' growing sativa's.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice Buds Bro.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 25, 2011)

very cool pics of what we want to see -- excellent N. Cal -- well frackin done


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

A skywalker og just landed in my lap. What can you tell me about it? Is it an up high or laid back? Do they get huge? Talk to me NCH please.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Rosebud! Thanks for looking!

The Sky OG is straight Sativa. She will stretch big. Topping and training is a must. They get huge, but with vertical growth, so you will have to train her if you want her to bush out.

The high is narcotic....sleepytime high.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Hi Rosebud! Thanks for looking!
> 
> The Sky OG is straight Sativa. She will stretch big. Topping and training is a must. They get huge, but with vertical growth, so you will have to train her if you want her to bush out.
> 
> The high is narcotic....sleepytime high.



Wow...a Sat with a narcotic high....sounds awesome.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

That is amazing, a sativa that is sleepytime. I am so glad i asked you NCH. The stem is small and the growth is leggy, and it is in coco? I have never seen coco before so it will be interesting to transplant.  I will top it and lst it. thank you.


----------



## Irish (Oct 27, 2011)

sup man. i'm growing some chem d crossed to purple wreck/bluemoonshine. first run. hope thier all tricked out like yours. any change with the dispensary scene there, or still watching? have'nt talked with puff in quite awhile. hope he's doing well now...peace...


----------



## OregonGrownBud (Oct 27, 2011)

:shocked: Those look very good NorCal.
Gotta love a good sleepy high every now and then 

Reminds me of christmas time:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

awesome budz!!!


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 22, 2011)

Props Hal, you never cease to amaze. Just came back on MP after more than a year break, and the first thing i did was check out what you've got going. Theres nothing I like better than seeing a supreme growroom churning out the frostiest nugs.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

looks good norcal!


----------

